# FS: 37G tall tank $35, and 10G tank with lit canopy $30



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

everything can be seen in these pics:

















asking 35 dollars for the 37G glass tank (both tanks come with black background, reversible to blue)

koralia nano 425 GPH powerhead, 30 bucks new at JL, selling for 15

10G tank with canopy and 2 boxes of spare light bulbs (2 in each box), 30 bucks, comes with the ceramic tree decoration from Ebi set, its 15 new.

pickup only, lowball offers will be ignored. sorry no trades i have everything i need (unless u have $35 worth of prime or seachem tanganyika buffer , things i need constantly )


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome prices


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

mysticalnet said:


> awesome prices


hehe thx, they need to be if theyre going to get any attention on BCA...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

canister and powerhead pending


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lowered price of 37 gal to 40 dollars


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

coralife light sold


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

eheim cannister is gone
also i forgot to mention the 37G comes with 2 free air powered hang on back breeder boxes i got for $18 each from frank (jiang604)
or if you choose to u can pay full price for them and the tank is free  lol (u can see the intakes for them in the top picture, top left side of tank)
if u want that 3-gang air valve also seen in that pic its yours too


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

37G lowered to 35 dollars


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

morning bump


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

another bump


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

no longer available


----------

